# Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2016)

*Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Hallo ich habe das Problem das mein Dell XPS13 unter Last relativ Laut wird.
Im Notebookcheck Test wird erwähnt das es bei Dell häufig dazu kommt das viel zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wird.
So ist ein Dell XPS 13 9360 Modell fast doppelt so laut als das andere.
Ich habe mir überlegt die WLP zu wechseln.
Welche nehme ich dabei am Besten ?
Und wie verhält sich Dell Garantiemäßig bei sowas ?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Notebook zerlegen würde ich nur machen, wenn man dafür nicht die Tastatur ausbauen muss. Hab bei nem Freund mal ein Blödimarkt Lappi zerlegt und beim zusammenbau das schwitzen bekommen.

Wenn du noch keine Paste hast, würde sich Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut anbieten. dazu gibts auch nen Test im Forum.

[Review] Thermalgrizzly Kyronaut, Hydronaut und Aeronaut - Bärenbalsam für heißes Silizium?


----------



## Abductee (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Test Dell XPS 13 9360 QHD+ i5-7200U Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Der Boden hat Kunststoffklips, da würds mich beim Zerlegen gruseln.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Mal so eine kleine Verständnis  frage ist das Große DIE eigentlich die IGPU oder die CPU ?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Müsste CPU & IGPU zusammen sein, wobei die IGPU knapp 2/3 der Fläche belegt, grob. 

Oder ich hab deine Frage falsch verstanden.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Müsste CPU & IGPU zusammen sein, wobei die IGPU knapp 2/3 der Fläche belegt, grob.
> 
> Oder ich hab deine Frage falsch verstanden.



Es sind 2 DIEs unter der Heatpipe und beide werden bei Ifixit einfach nur als CPU Makiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Ich ahnte es...

Hätte nach meiner Erfahrung die kleinere DIE als CPU bezeichnet. Einfach aus dem Grund heraus, dass die IGPU immer recht viel Platz beansprucht.


----------



## Atent123 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Ich habe heute bestimmt eine Stunde versucht das Ding auf zu bekommen.
Keine Chance die Clips die die Klappe zusätzlich zu den schrauben halten sind einfach viel zu fest.
Ich habe mir 4 mal in einen Finger geschnitten beim Versuch das Ding auf zu bekommen. 
Auf YouTube sah das so leicht aus.

Edit:
Nachdem ich endlich kapiert habe das es unter der Klappe auf der Rückseite des Notebooks auch eine Schraube gibt (scheinbar beim neuen Modell dazu gekommen) ging es ganz leicht.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste wechseln Dell XPS 13*

Mal kleine Zusammenfassung.
Ohne Boost also nur die 2,7 Ghz Base Clock läuft das Ding mit 0,8 Volt komplett passiv gekühlt vorher drehte der Lüfter schon auf.
Mit Boost also 3,5 Ghz braucht das Ding 1 Volt und da dreht der Lüfter nur minimal leiser als zuvor.
Was auch auffällt ist das die IGPU richtig Strom säuft.
Im GPU Stress Test vom Intel Extrem Utility Tool säuft das Ding laut GPU-Z 11 Watt.
Wie weit die Angabe realistisch ist und in wieweit der Test realistisch ist sei mal da hingestellt.


----------

